# Schreibzugriff auf gemounteten Order



## Blumenmensch (26. Oktober 2006)

Hallöchen..
Ich habe eine Windows Freigabe auf einer SuSE Linux 9.2 Maschine gemountet. Der Windwos PC läuft mit ntfs. Kann ich irgendwie von Linux schreibzugriff auf diese Freigabe bekommen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Oktober 2006)

Zugriff auf Windows-Freigaben erfolgen ueber das SMB-, bzw. CIFS-Protokoll.

Schau mal in diesen Thread, dort findest Du schon ein paar Infos dazu.


----------



## Blumenmensch (26. Oktober 2006)

Habe es mit SMB probiert, leider ohne erfolg. Bekomme immer eine Fehlermeldung, dass der Zugriff nicht erlaubt ist. Über KDE hilft mir leider nicht weiter.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Oktober 2006)

In der Regel musst Du einen gueltigen Usernamen angeben, z.B. so:

```
smbmount -o username=Windows-User //rechner/freigabe /mountpunkt
```


----------



## Blumenmensch (26. Oktober 2006)

Genau so habe ich es gemacht. Trotzdem: 

rm: cannot remove `datei.txt: Permission denied


----------

